# Driver Problem - Broadcom 4322 a/b/g/n - WPA [SOLVED]

## Phancy Physicist

The broadcom-sta package works well enough but for some reason when I try to use WPA it doesn't work. Any ideas on why or people with the same problem?

I just bought a shiny new HP TouchSmart tx2 and it has the Broadcom 4322 a/b/g/n.Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Tue Jul 28, 2009 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

I'm confused. If it works one way, what do you need the other for?

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I'm confused. If it works one way, what do you need the other for?

 

WPA/WPA2 is more secure and I need to be able to connect at other places than just my house.

----------

## DaggyStyle

did you managed to scan for networks? I can't thus I have to use ndiswrapper

----------

## audiodef

What kernel options did you enable to turn it on? I'm having trouble turning my Intel 4965 AGN on even though it looks like I have all the right drivers compiled. Maybe if I see what you did I can spot something I missed.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What kernel options did you enable to turn it on? I'm having trouble turning my Intel 4965 AGN on even though it looks like I have all the right drivers compiled. Maybe if I see what you did I can spot something I missed.

 

my .config can be found here: http://pastebin.com/f55a14c09

I'm using tuxonice

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Sorry for the lack of activity. I got it fixed and the method is in the following post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-776327.html

----------

